

Top mistakes in handling website images and how to solve them - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/top_10_mistakes_in_handling_website_images_and_how_to_solve_them

======
nadavs
This blog post details solutions to common mistakes developers and designers
make when handling images on their web sites. Failing to address these issues
can result in a negative effect on user experience, website performance and
bandwidth costs.

